# Crappie kits??



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I have fished for crappie most of my life and have always went with the tried and true minnow under a float, always did pretty well for me so why change. The other day I was in a sporting goods store and seen a kit cheap enough, came with the tubes, tails, jigheads, floats etc. My question to you guys is how do you use the jigs under the float?? what kind of retrieve?? My Son and I were at a pond lastnight and we pulled several nice crappie on minnows but nothing really looked at the jig under a float. Mainly tried a really slow retrieve, started out maybe 2ft deep and then shortened it up to around 1ft. Thanks in advance


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

a slow retrive works best, but sometimes you need to step it up a bit. try scenting the lures with some spray, or buy berkley gulp alive minnows. those have always worked for me for crappie when minnows are not a option. if thats not working, then give it some erratic action when you retrive the lure. as in jerk the float a bit while retriving it and pause for a sec. thats usually when the strike comes.
and most important, make sure you buy lures that are VERY soft.


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

I have used small cranks and Road Runner spinners for crappie. 

But a neat trick with a tube jig is to take out the lead, put a hook back in with a split shot near the eye to keep the tube on. Then cut and stuff 1/2 a minnow into it. Keeps them from stealing bait. And they will repeat strike the tube. I put it under a float and cast past the target, let the water rings disappear, then do a twitch retrieve, letting the rings clear after each twitch.


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

I notice in the spring when the crappie are on, they will hit artificials on par with live bait. When the bite cools off and when summer approaches, minnows produce better. I have never seen a time where minnows were out perfomed.

When you impart some action or use a bait with a twister or spinner your odds will increase. Color changes can also draw a few additional strikes however temporary. You can't improve on nature, although jigs and plastics are improving.--Tim............................................................................................................


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Thanks guys for the info, live bait has always worked better for me as well, but I have always heard about the tube/bobber rig and since there was a whole big kit at a reasonable price I couldnt resist. I am going back out tonight and will give this thing a whirl again.


----------



## fakebait (Jun 18, 2006)

I have found that with some wind that creates a chop on the water makes a float and jig combo work the best. The water chop keeps the jig bouncing up and down. As well as the wind keeps the float moving which in turn helps the jig swimming along covering a wider range. The main key is crappie only feed going up, so if your setup is to deep you will be under them and not much will happen. I will avoid this setup on calm flat days, without the wind this rig is not as productive.


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

fakebait said:


> I have found that with some wind that creates a chop on the water makes a float and jig combo work the best. The water chop keeps the jig bouncing up and down. As well as the wind keeps the float moving which in turn helps the jig swimming along covering a wider range. The main key is crappie only feed going up, so if your setup is to deep you will be under them and not much will happen. I will avoid this setup on calm flat days, without the wind this rig is not as productive.


Good Point, fakebait. --Tim..................................................................................................................................


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

Wow said:


> I notice in the spring when the crappie are on, they will hit artificials on par with live bait. When the bite cools off and when summer approaches, minnows produce better. I have never seen a time where minnows were out perfomed.
> 
> When you impart some action or use a bait with a twister or spinner your odds will increase. Color changes can also draw a few additional strikes however temporary. You can't improve on nature, although jigs and plastics are improving.--Tim............................................................................................................
> View attachment 56557


To a point I agree, most artificials that really impart no action as in tubes or rat tails plastics, etc, will slow down in the summer or in the spring before the spawn...that's why I switched mainly to swimbaits, they can be used under a bobber and still have very nice action and can be fished slow, fast, in-between, bounced of the bottom, jigged, made to look like a wounded or dying minnow, etc, etc, etc, and you also have multiple color choices for any circumstance! The NEW Stuff is even better!!LOL


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Just thought I would post again that I was finally able to have some luck with my new kit. I took my Son to a local stream last night going after some Smallies, I caught a couple crappie one on a minnow the other on a spinner and, decided what the heck I will try this kit again. I was able to figure out that they were holding right off the current, so I would throw right to the edge of the current and start reeling ultra slow back in and they would usually snatch it within a few seconds of me starting to reel. Used a chartruese with black flake grub with a 1/32oz head, grub might have been 1 1/2" set roughly 6" below the float, also managed a couple descent bluegill a rockbass and a bonus smallmouth. This tube thing was alot of fun, only left when I ran out of daylight, might get my Son a kit tonight.


----------

